# Scotts fertilized my lawn by accident!



## jhespada (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi - first post here but have been an avid lawncare fan for the past 2 seasons. I have been doing real well on my lawn with Milorganite, N-Ext bio stimulants, etc....

Fast forward to yesterday - I am in my basement and I see a mechanical spreader drive by so I run upstairs and it was a Scotts technician putting fert down on my lawn. He had the wrong house! I initially was pretty upset but the guy was cool and it was an honest mistake.

My question is: I put Milorganite 6-4-0 down on 6/24 and he put down TCS GrowStar 12-0-6 (Fert plus Insecticide) on 7/3, will that have any harmful effects on my lawn? He said the Nitrogen is slow releasing so Im hoping it doesnt stress the lawn.

Thanks.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

The devil may be in the details here ... how much of each product was applied? The formulation tells us nothing as far as total nitrogen applied. 
That insecticide was a nice app though. &#128077;&#129335;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@jhespada I do not see any issue with both of the fertilizers. Plus, you got an insecticide treatment as well. You might give it a little extra water and enjoy the free fert. Unfortunately, If you stopped him midway you may see a difference in the two sides.


----------



## crashmc07 (May 8, 2020)

Assuming dosages were followed I doubt there will be any side effects. That Scott's is generally a mix of slow and fast release nitrgoen, where Milorganite is a slow release. I would expect your lawn to probably be a little thicker though. I second the "jackpot" on the free application of insect application.


----------



## jhespada (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks - yeah the guy said 'so sorry but on the bright side, your grass will get a bit thicker/greener plus you have some free grub control for about a year' lol. Im going to take a picture of the bag just to give some more details.


----------



## jhespada (Jul 4, 2020)

corneliani said:


> The devil may be in the details here ... how much of each product was applied? The formulation tells us nothing as far as total nitrogen applied.
> That insecticide was a nice app though. 👍🤷🏻‍♂️


He got the front and back yards but not the sides which are pretty long. As far as how much, I think he said he put down at a rate of .36 lbs of Nitrogen but Im not positive.


----------



## jhespada (Jul 4, 2020)

This is what he put down:


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

65% slow release. You will not have any problems. I just put down Bifentrin and Imidacloprid yesterday for preventive bugs and grubs.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

This happened to me also with a lawn care company one of my neighbors hired. Left one morning to drop my kids off at school and came back 30 mins later and little prills everywhere my wife was with me and also was like wtf didnt you just put down fertilizer a few days ago? Check the cameras and sure enough someone came and fertilized the whole yard. I thought the builder of our neighborhood screwed up and as I'm driving to the model house to find out i see a neighbors house with the same prills on his yard. Call up the sign on the yard and these dummies wanted to convince me they had done me some kinda favor. Yard got a bit beat up for 10 days or so but bounced back.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> 65% slow release. You will not have any problems. I just put down Bifentrin and Imidacloprid yesterday for preventive bugs and grubs.


How did you determine that? Was that a calculation you performed? Also, what is the name of the imidacloprid product you used, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@turfnsurf Take the 8.1 slowly available divided by the 12% total nitrogen. 8.1/12 = 67.5. I just rounded down to an even number in my previous post.

I used:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C4Y2774/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It comes in 4 Water soluble Packs that cover about 8500 sq feet for each pack. I just dump two in my 25 gallon sprayer for easy use.

You might want this if you are spraying from a pump sprayer:
https://www.amazon.com/Control-Solutions-Inc-82002506-Insecticide/dp/B003BWVUR6/ref=psdc_3737951_t1_B00C4Y2774


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @turfnsurf Take the 8.1 slowly available divided by the 12% total nitrogen. 8.1/12 = 67.5. I just rounded down to an even number in my previous post.
> 
> I used:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C4Y2774/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


I am spraying from a backpack sprayer. When is the schedule to try to prevent grubs? This is my last year with Naturescape and they did something a couple of months ago, so I am guessing they did not use imidacloprid.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@turfnsurf search this site for grub control, there's lots of good info on it. Essentially you need to know the lifecycle of what you're after in your particular area in order to time it correctly. Here's a graphic that will help. Adjust for your area.


----------

